#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Hat Khanom - Mu Ko Thale Tai Nation Park

## dirtydog

*Hat Khanom - Mu Ko Thale Tai Nation Park*
*Nakhon Si Thammarat*

*General Information*

At present, under the process of appointment as a national park, which shall cover part of the following local: Khlong Thong, Khlong Reng, Khao Ok, Khao Thong Not, Pa Khao Chai Son, Len Khlong Khanom, Khao Fee Hai, Khao Wang, Khao Krot, Chai Kram-Wat Pradu, Khao Hua Chang Forest and 8 islands namely, Ko Mut Tang, Ko Mut Kong, Ko Rap, Ko Hua Ta Khe, Ko Wang Nai, Ko Wang Nak, Ko Noi and Ko Ta Rai, all in Sichon and Khanom District, Nakhon Si Thammarat province, and Ko Samui District, Surat Thani.




*Geography*

Most of the area is covered with lush primary forest which is the originating point for many creeks, from which water is used by the locals for consumption and agricultural activities. Some of the areas are of limestone mountain and quite healthy mangrove forest.

*Climate*

Influence from the South-Westerly wind and North-Easterly wind results in rainfall almost all year round. However, there are 2 seasons altogether, which are summer (February  April) and rainy season (May  January).

*Flora and Fauna*

*Forests in the area are:*
Primary forests with valuable plants such as Intsia palembanica, Dipterocarpus sp., Ironwood, Sandoricum Koetjape and Indian Oak.
Mangrove forests with valuable plants such as Mangroves, Taboon and Thespesia populneoides.
Limestone Mountain also exists with plants such as Chanpah and Opuntia elatior.

*Wildlife
Can be classified as follows:*

Mammals  Sus scrofa (wild pig), Monkey, Semno, Squirrel, Menetes berdmorei (Indochinese ground squirred), Naemorhedus sumatraensis, Muntiacus muntjak, Ursus malayanus, Tiger, Barking deer, Gibbon and Malayan sun bear.
Birds  Spilornis cheela (Cnested), Treron curvirostra (Thick-Billed Pigeon), Copsychus saularis (Oreintal), shama, dove, cormorant, Nicobar pigeon, seagull, Egretta sacra (Pacific Reef-Egret) and Ducula aenea (Green Impevial)
Reptiles  consists of tortoise, snakes and chameleon.
Amphibians  different kinds of frogs, Bufo asper.

Other aquatic life  Channa striatus (Sepenthead), crab, shrimp, saltwater fish, brook carp and snakehead

----------

